# BIND9 dns

## belrpr

Hi,

I am replacing a windows 2003 dns server with a bind9 dns.

DNS is running and working but still have 2 problems that I like to solve:

1. How can I automaticly generate PTR of DHCP clients. So basicly if a computer with hostname gentoo1 gets an ip from the dhcp server.

I would want to be able to ping gentoo1 without knowing his ip address. The windows dns is doing this but my bind9 isn't.

2. I did 2 test to see if my bind9 is working properly compared to my windows 2003 dns.

I basicly find 2 difference:

- The windows dns gives an awnser back (Whatever this is). How can I make my bind9 do the same (Or isn't this required)

- The bind9 gives an authority back. What is this and why do I need it?

These are the results:

Windows:

```
; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> kvkov.be

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 15305

;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;kvkov.be.                      IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

kvkov.be.               600     IN      A       10.101.1.2

kvkov.be.               600     IN      A       10.101.1.4

;; Query time: 1 msec

;; SERVER: 10.101.1.2#53(10.101.1.2)

;; WHEN: Mon Mar  5 11:15:56 2007

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 58

```

Bind9 linux

```
; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> kvkov.be

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 3028

;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;kvkov.be.                      IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

kvkov.be.               86400   IN      SOA     testserver.kvkov.be. admin.kvkov.be. 1 10800 3600 604800 86400

;; Query time: 0 msec

;; SERVER: 10.101.1.8#53(10.101.1.8)

;; WHEN: Mon Mar  5 11:14:55 2007

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 79

```

Any help is very much appreciated.

----------

## ce110ut

look up generate keyword for bind.  This keyword is used on a config which lets you auto-generate ranges.  I do not remember the syntax.

----------

## Demonarch

 *belrpr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I basicly find 2 difference:
> 
> - The windows dns gives an awnser back (Whatever this is). How can I make my bind9 do the same (Or isn't this required)
> ...

 

Umm. I'm not an expert on the subject but to me it seems your BIND is lacking a suitable A-record (kvkov.be), instead of that it gives the best thing it's got in its configuration which is the SOA-record for kvkov.be.

If you want to fix this you should add a line for the A-record to your zone file.

----------

## belrpr

 *Demonarch wrote:*   

>  *belrpr wrote:*   
> 
> I basicly find 2 difference:
> 
> - The windows dns gives an awnser back (Whatever this is). How can I make my bind9 do the same (Or isn't this required)
> ...

 

This is my zone file:

kvkov.be. IN SOA testserver.kvkov.be. admin.kvkov.be. (

                                1       ; Serial

                                10800   ; Refresh after 3 hours

                                3600    ; Retry after 1 hour

                                604800  ; Expire after 1 week

                                86400 ) ; Minimun TTL of 1 day

;

; Name servers

;

kvkov.be.       IN NS   testserver.kvkov.be.

kvkov.be.       IN NS   kvksrv02.kvkov.be.

;

; Addresses for canoncial names

;

localhost.kvkov.be.      IN A    127.0.0.1

testserver.kvkov.be.     IN A    10.101.1.8

kvksrv02.kvkov.be.       IN A    10.101.1.2

----------

## belrpr

Anyone can help me out?

----------

## belrpr

Nobody?

----------

## UberLord

Looks like your zone file does not define kvkov.be

Try adding this to get exactly the same answer.

kvkov.be.    IN      A       10.101.1.2

kvkov.be.    IN      A       10.101.1.4

----------

